# Favourite 'mode of limited transposition'



## Richannes Wrahms

Wiki article: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modes_of_limited_transposition

All the modes are constructed from known chromatic formulae. Modes 1 and 2 are famous on their own and easily recognizable, mode 3 is kind of a chromaticization of mode 1.

Of inherent melodic character, these symmetrical modes came to be used mainly for their peculiar harmonies.


----------



## Dim7

I have no favourites.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Dim7 said:


> I have no favourites.


I guess your favourite colour is not caerulean nor rēad.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mode 1: T-T-T-T-T-TMode 2: S-T-S-T-S-T-S-T
Mode 3: T-S-S-T-S-S-T-S-S
Mode 4: S-S-m3-S-S-S-m3-S
Mode 5: S-M3-S-S-M3-S
Mode 6: T-T-S-S-T-T-S-S
Mode 7: S-S-S-T-S-S-S-S-T-S


Assuming this is correct, I can make certain observations. Mode 1 Is the whole tone scale, and mode 2 is the half-whole scale, closely related to the whole-half diminished scale. I'm sick of both of them; the whole-tone scale's suspended, foggy indistinctness and lack of commitment, and the diminished's overly suspenseful sound and dissonances.

The others can be clarified by giving letter names. Mode 3 would be, according to this intervallic formula, C-D-Eb-E-F#-G-Ab-A-Bb-B. It's interesting, as it has both major and minor thirds, a good fifth, and both a flatted and leading-tone seventh.
Note the symmetry: 9 notes in 3 groups of 3, each being T-S-S. Also, it has 9 notes, so it can't be divided equally, but can be grouped as two large tetrads around a "central" pivot point; putting them on a circle is more revealing of this, and rerveals more qualities of symmetry and directionality. I suggest you do this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I voted 3 but I just remembered that I prefer 6


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Some facts about Mode 6: 

it has two quartal triads a tritone apart that form Mode 5 

two augmented triads a whole tone apart that form Mode 1 

a diminished seventh

two minor chords a tritone apart

two major chords a tritone apart


----------



## mDecksMusic

*Modes with limited transposition*

There are many more modes with limited transpositions. I have studied all possibilities a few years back.
I created a chart with all possible modes with limited transpositions and also a free online javascript app to find structures within structures.








here's the link to the software, have fun
mCircle


----------

